# curl Unrecognized archive format



## dave (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light on why this might happen?  I am trying to upgrade ports using portmaster. For some reason, I am getting a stop. Why would the port be published in an unrecognized format?


```
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for curl-7.24.0_3
===> Fetching all distfiles required by curl-7.24.0_3 for building
===>  Extracting for curl-7.24.0_3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for curl-7.24.0.tar.lzma.
===>   curl-7.24.0_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
```

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 26, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is unrelated to the actual port, I just tried this myself and the tarball involved (which you can download manually here) has no problems.

The easiest way to solve this is to check the /usr/ports/distfiles directory and locate curl-7.24.0.tar.lzma. I'd suggest to delete it, then run `# make clean` in the ftp/curl directory followed by either `# make build` or if you only want to check the archive integrity: `# make fetch extract`.

This should solve it. Like I said; I just downloaded this file myself using this very same procedure and I get no error messages during the extraction phase.


----------



## kpa (May 27, 2013)

There was a similar thread on freebsd-ports some time ago and it turned out that builtin tar(1) has no support for LZMA compression on 8.2 and before (if I remember this right). That's why it's a good question to ask which version of FreeBSD is involved since 8.2 is now EoL and unsupported by the ports(7) system.


----------



## dave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.  I am running 8.2 on an old DNS server and that's the issue I guess.  Time to upgrade.  Kind of sad, because uptime on that machine is 407 days and counting.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2013)

But uptime is a meaningless metric.. So upgrade!


----------



## Sadok (May 29, 2013)

```
# cd /usr/ports/archivers/libarchive
# make install clean

# ln -sf /usr/local/bin/bsdtar /usr/bin/tar
# tar --version
bsdtar 3.1.2 - libarchive 3.1.2
```


----------



## Sadok (May 29, 2013)

&& 

```
# cd /usr/ports/ftp/curl
make install clean
```

=)


----------



## dave (May 31, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> But uptime is a meaningless metric.



Not to me, it isn't.


----------



## dave (May 31, 2013)

Sadok said:
			
		

> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/archivers/libarchive
> # make install clean
> 
> ...



Yes, I found the same workaround on another site, and that's exactly what I did.

Uptine: 410 days and counting.


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 4, 2013)

Sadok said:
			
		

> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/archivers/libarchive
> # make install clean
> 
> ...



This solved it for me.

Time to upgrade a few systems from 8.2 to 8.4...


----------

